# Advice on 2009 Specialized FSR XC Comp



## marshyrob (19 Aug 2008)

Im Rob and i thought id say a quick hi to everyone.

I am new to biking as such but did loads when i was younger, BMX mainly.
Really love riding and recently went on a XC with a mate on a borrowed pile of rubbish and just got that bug back. Decided to treat myself to a decent bike and use it for XC and maybe the odd road session to work now and again. After much research and deliberation ive bought a 2009 Specialized FSR XC Comp. 

Took it for a ride yesterday for the first time and its a really awsome bike from my point of view. I love it!

Just wondered if there is anything that peeps think i should definetely upgrade as im going to get serious into the XC/MTB. I bought this particular bike as i hoped i didnt have to upgrade too much but any advice would be appreciated. 

Thanks in advance

Rob


----------



## dodgy (19 Aug 2008)

Don't upgrade anything unless it's broke, put the cash away for 3 years time when you can upgrade the whole bike. I have a Specialized Stumpjumer FSR 120 pro (2005 model) and it hasn't required any upgrades and yours won't either unless you like spending money 

dave.


----------



## maurice (19 Aug 2008)

You're probably not making use of the existing kit if you've only had it a day, just ride it!


----------



## marshyrob (19 Aug 2008)

Ok thats sound advice just was not sure if anyone would say that a particular part was not upto the demands of XC. Its good to know that i have a decent bike that can go for a few years without any uneccesary upgrades.

Thanks Guys

Got to take it out on the trails and give it a real tryout in the next few days!


----------



## maurice (19 Aug 2008)

Only thing you might want to change is the pedals. Either spd's or grippier flats.

I would leave this decision for a bit though, get used to the bike first.


----------



## GilesM (21 Aug 2008)

I would change the pedals for SPD but that's just my preferance, if you ride it off road alot through a British winter then I would expect that the headset could be a little tired by next February, then go for a better quality / designed for British weather one, example Hope, (Chris King is fantastic, but just too expensive). For everything else, just ride the bike, wear it out and then you can enjoy fitting some more blingtastic parts.

Have fun

Giles


----------



## RedBike (21 Aug 2008)

A good upgrade is to change the stock tyres (no idea what they are in your case) to a set better suited to the conditions you ride in.


----------

